#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Risk management  risk assessment techniques iec 31010:2019

## lalimadhu

In case if any one has this standard IEC /ISO 31010:2019, please upload thanks

See More: Risk management  risk assessment techniques iec 31010:2019

----------


## skricciolo

Please, I am also also interested in IEC 31010:2019

----------


## jwin

Yes pls. share the IEC 31010:2019 - Risk management  Risk assessment techniques

----------


## Risk leader

My friend, here the link.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

You are true Risk leader. Thank you very much, and all the best to you!

----------


## rishibaldeo

Thank you so much

----------


## amirouche1968

thank you very much

----------


## xm861122

thanks a lot

----------


## olopez

Hello!
I'm need IWA 31:2020 Risk management  Guidelines on using ISO 31000 in management systems
Can you help me?

----------


## Mahmoudhamza

many thanks  :Smile:

----------

